# [RISOLTO]Problema server X e driver nvidia

## Rodolfo Mariotti

Dopo circa una settimana di lavoro alla fine sono riuscito ad installare gentoo linux, ho configurato il server X ed installato i driver nvidia per la mia geforce 8600 gt il problema che mi si presentava era: dando il comando startx veniva visualizzato il logo della nvidia in fullscreen, poi lo schermo diventava nero e dovevo combiare terminale per continuare ad usare il pc... nonostante cio ho deciso di installare kde ma neanche avviando esso il risultato non cambiava, un grosso logo nvidia e poi tutto nero, mi sono poi accorto che nel mio /etc/X11/xorg.conf mancava la sezione modules  così lo aggiunta e allora tutto ok kde funziona alla grade e tutto va a meraviglia unica pecca ho un cavo ethernet che passa per tutta la casa decido allora di configurare il mio adattatore wifi usb (ralink2870) ma mi rendo conto di non avere predisposto il supporto per esso durante la compilazione del kernel. Ricompilo il kernel per il supporto a ralink 2870 riavvio e tutto funziona kde si avvia (starno perchè dopo una ricompilazione bisognia reinstallare i driver video, configuro l'interfaccia con iwlist, iwconfig e ifconfig riavvio e con mia grande sorpresa esce il logo della nvidia e poi lo schermo nero...reinstallo i driver ricontrollo la configurazione del server x ma niente cosa puo essere successo non i posso allegare nessun file della mia conf perchè al momento non sono a casa e non ho accesso ai file ditemi i file che dovete vedere per aiutarmi e io sarò lieto di postarli.

Grazie in anticipo

  il problema era di kde lo disinstallato ed ho scelto awesome wm 

----------

